
Windows 10 Bleeds Users While Ubuntu Linux Enjoys an Astonishing Increase - edwinjm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/06/windows-10-is-bleeding-users-while-ubuntu-linux-enjoys-an-astonishing-increase/#5260ce1d3ccd
======
mcv
This is about usage, right? Not new installs.

Still, it wouldn't surprise me of Linux installs were also on the rise. I got
a new PC 2 years ago and installed Windows 10 on it, and it was fine. Kept
pushing me to create an online Microsoft account I didn't want, but once I got
past that horror, it was okay. It was mostly for games anyway.

This autumn, I got a new laptop to replace my aging Macbook, and decided on a
Thinkpad. I got it with Win 10, which I expected to be okay. Now I suddenly
need to pick 3 insecurity questions so people can bypass my password. No way
to prevent that. Tons of stuff is impossible to find. The whole experience for
anything that's not gaming, is just terrible.

Was it a fluke? I recently got my son a laptop for school, and I don't know
why they keep making it worse, but that OS is an abomination. I was finally
ready to leave Apple, and now I'm ready to get back again.

But first I'm going to install Linux on everything.

------
verdverm
Just left Ubuntu for Chrome OS on a Pixelbook Go. Pretty happy so far, just
can't get my nerd fonts working for vim.

Battery life seems way better and I can do all the Dev stuff I normally do
with kubernetes and containers. Touch and UI is far superior

------
jlgaddis
Discussed here four days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23115629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23115629)

------
sunstone
This is interesting as long as the "astonishing increase" isn't just all the
cloud vm's updating to 20.04 server.

